# Scrub Oak Disease?



## davidcooper07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,
This is my first summer on a new piece of property. We noticed that a few of the scrub oaks were dead this spring but have been noticing dead branches in almost all of the other oak trees on the property. They all have some mistletoe and even the mistletoe is dying. My madrones are turning yellow already. The dead branches in the oaks are usually near the top of the tree. I'm not sure if this is normal for a scrub oak to lose branches or if I have something worse going on and if I do what can I do about it? I've attached a picture to show what I'm referring to. Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## ch woodchuck (Jun 22, 2013)

Scrub oak?Generally scrubs are under 12 ft.That looks to be quite a bit taller.Pic is too small to make an ID.Probably either one of three trees native to S.oregon/Cal.Two are in the white oak group and one in the Red oak group....''Black oak.''
Broadleaf mistletoe absorbs both water and mineral nutrients from its host trees. Healthy trees can tolerate a few mistletoe branch infections, but individual branches may be weakened or sometimes killed. ''(Heavily infested trees may be reduced in vigor, stunted, or even killed, especially if they are stressed by other problems such as drought or disease).The reason the mistletoe is dying?Because the branches are dead..Not enough info..Might post some closeup pics of the lower trunk area,close to the ground.And a closeup of the leaves for a positive ID.Black oaks are susceptible to pathogens/insects not associated with white oaks..
Best I can do.....


----------

